# What size bolt pattern will fit a 2010 VW Golf



## Huey2006 (Feb 17, 2010)

I need to know what the bolt pattern and size is for a 2010 VW Golf? 
Looking at 16 or 17 inch rims....does it matter the width? 
16x7 or 16x7.5
OR
70x7 or 17x7.5
Thank for your help.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: What size bolt pattern will fit a 2010 VW Golf (Huey2006)*

pcd 5x112
width matters but so does offset.
you can run a 7 or a 7.5 with the right offset.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What size bolt pattern will fit a 2010 VW Golf (Huey2006)*

16x7.5 ET45 or 17x8 ET45 are sizes we guarantee


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

+1, 5x112 with a 57.1 centerbore. 8.5et45 is our usual fitment, however, keep in mind that some style wheels will have spoke clearance issues with the calipers.


----------

